# OT TomDaniels



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

I saw at walmart today 1/43 scale tom daniels vehicles.TJ taxi,S'cool bus,paddy wagon,Red Baron aaannnnd ROMMELS ROD!!! Somebody had grabbed the rommels rod or It wouldve been mine!!!!!


----------



## schmidtjv (Apr 7, 2004)

I don't think Rommel's Rod is out yet, that and the Jinx Express are due out soon. Here's a link to the Tom Daniel site-

http://www.tomdaniel.com/td_store/diecast_cars/frm_diecast_cars.html

John


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

ROMMELS ROD!!!

Where! Where!

James


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

Awwww... Diecast....Dang It, thought it was the kit.

BTW, when they say "large" is that 1/18th scale?

James


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

no these were small 1/43 scale and seemed to be mostly plastic....I did not see the rommels rod but it was listed on the back and all were present that were listed except Rommels Rod.Even at 1/43 I want one and they were only $4.88


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

The-Nightsky said:


> no these were small 1/43 scale and seemed to be mostly plastic....I did not see the rommels rod but it was listed on the back and all were present that were listed except Rommels Rod.Even at 1/43 I want one and they were only $4.88


On the web site at the link they have them listed twice.

1/43rd scale ones, and then some listed as "large" scale.

That's the ones I think are 1/18th.

James


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

been seeing these at our local WM . already picked up the Red Baron . good to hear Rommel's Rod will be out . i'll definately get one . 
hb


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Do a search here on HobbyTalk for "Tom Daniel", and you'll see a number of threads about these diecast cars. Pretty cool, looking foward to Rommel's Rod...


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Does anyone know if the Rommel is out, or if not, when its expected to be out?

That's one that I don't want to miss!
Huzz


----------



## Hammerdude (Jun 26, 2002)

I think the only ones that have been released are the Red Baron, Paddy Wagon, Tiajuana Taxi and Bad Medicine--at least they are the only ones I've been able to find so far. Ice T, Rommels Rod, S'Cool Bus and others are to follow. If anyone hears when they are due out post it-- I want to be first in line--lol


----------



## schmidtjv (Apr 7, 2004)

The only 1/43 scale cars not released yet are Rommel's Rod and Jinx Expresss, they are due out "soon"

The 1/43 scale Ice "T", Cherry Bomb, S'Cool Bus, Bad Medicine, Paddy Wagon, Tijuana Taxi, and Red Baron are available now.

The 1/18 scale Bad Medicine, Paddy Wagon, Tijuana Taxi, T'Rantula and Red Baron are also out now.

I don't know if there will be a 1/18 scale Rommel's Rod, but they would be fools not to make one!

John


----------



## ost15jr (Apr 4, 2002)

Cool!! I LOOOOOVE Tom Daniel's Stuff!

I hope they all come to Canada! (all that stuff's a little expensive on his site!)
:dude:


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

... I have to wonder if the Rommels Rod will be "P.C." (without swastikas, skeletons, etc...)


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

Where do you guys come up with this political correct stuff.What is wrong with Rommels Rod,it does not have swastikas just the black and white german cross,and as far as skeletons-come on there is nothing offensive about it.

BRIAN


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

There's a swastika on the original RR decal that goes on the spare tire IIRC. As for skeltons, when I was a kid my grandma would have given me The Eye when I tried to buy kits she considered overly morbid.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Doods - any news on the Rommel's Rod die cast?
Huzz


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Dave Hussey said:


> Doods - any news on the Rommel's Rod die cast?
> Huzz


Havent seen it yet but as soon as I do i will let everyone know.I've been watching these at the local SUPER WALMART but it really doesnt look as though they are moving that well.I really hope that rommels rod makes it.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

This is not a bash, so relax.

Who is Tom Daniels, and why are his vehicles 
prized over others?

I looked at the website, but the answer didn't seem obvious.

I'm just curious.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

btw its Tom Daniel , not daniels


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

CaptFrank said:


> This is not a bash, so relax.
> 
> Who is Tom Daniels, and why are his vehicles
> prized over others?
> ...


Tom Daniel is a Famous car designer.


----------



## ost15jr (Apr 4, 2002)

He designed about two dozen show rods for Monogram in the early 70's, the most famous of which was the Red Baron. So a lot of us in our 30's and 40's have memories of building all his kits.

:dude:


----------

